# How does a Group Build work?



## Leonidas (Feb 9, 2021)

How does one do this exactly?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2021)

Everything you need to know is here: Modellers Wanted! Group Build Invitation

If you still have questions, just ask!


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 9, 2021)

Ah ok. I probably should use my eyes instead of immediately making a new thread to ask questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2021)

Not a problem. There are quite a few threads in the GB section and it can be pretty daunting to find what you are looking for. BTW, we are now on our last scheduled GB theme (GB49) and will be looking for user input to vote on the next 2 years worth of builds in a few weeks. So if you are interested in participating, feel free to join us in GB 49 which just started and watch for the poll thread to throw in any theme ideas that you have.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Ah ok. I probably should use my eyes instead of immediately making a new thread to ask questions.


You are in good company if this is your Only affliction!


----------

